# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.0.7

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وانتم بخير ..

تم ترقية الشبكة الى اخر اصدار 4.0.7 

وتم حل مشاكل عديدة ..

اشكركم جزيل الشكر ..

واتمنى لكم المزيد العطاء ..

كل المودة

----------

مضراوي (09-18-2010), 

ابو طارق (09-15-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (09-16-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*الشكر لك يا ابني الغالي*

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*على جهودك التي لم تتوقف في متابعة كل ما* 
*هو مفيد لهذا المنتدى* 

*شكرنا دائم لك لان تعبك يكون وسيلة لراحتنا* 

*دمت ودامت جهودك ابني* 

*مع كل التقدير والمودة والاحترام*

*ابو طارق*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-15-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

جزيل الشكر على حضورك الرائع ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

وبارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* وعليكمـ السلآمـ والرحمهـ ...*
*كل عامـ وأنتـ بإلف خير ...*
*أستـــــــاذ شبكه ،،*
*جهوود رآائعه لأجلـ المنتدى ..*
*يعطيك الله ألفــــــ عااآفيه ..*
*رقي وتميز دائمـ وملحوظ ..*
*ماننحرمـ عطاءكمـ ..*
*دمتـ بعين الجليل ..*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-20-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم الله الصحة والعافية

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-20-2010)

----------


## Hussain.T

بآركـ لكم هالجهوود الحلووهـ,,

يعطيكم ربي العآفيه..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-20-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يعطيك العافيه استاذ شبكه ..
تحيآتيـ ..^_^

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-20-2010)

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..
يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة
سلامي لك

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-20-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

عليكم السلآم ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

لآعدمنا جهودكم  ..

تحياتي ,,

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-20-2010)

----------

